# help with my lab



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have 2 yr old yellow lab. I have had several dogs, he is the first I have trained on my own. I could not be more proud of him, but I am having a hard time breaking him of one bad habbit. After he makes a retrieve, he runs past me and makes about a 10 ft circle before he comes to heal. I don't like to shock him with a retreave in mouth, but I am stumped on how to get him to stop. Help.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

As he approachs you on the return just before he starts the circle, blow a sit whistle. Demand compliance and then whistle him to you. Directly to you. Attach a long rope if needed to ensure the compliance to come or here. I'd be practicing this as a drill with out the retrieve being involved first. Command sit, walk away and call to you. Command sit in front of you. Then command the dog to heel. After this is ingrained then do it with a retrieve. Eventially you can quit sitting the dog in front of you and have them come directly to heel. HPW


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Keep a lead on him and when he attemps to go around grab the lead and reel him in to you. Or when he gets close to you just step in front of him to sort of block him and then have him heel.

I have a springer that does the same thing, now I don't have here heel I just have her hup in front of me, take the bird and then heel her.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Couple different things you can try:

Start with basic obedience with a bumper in his mouth....no retrieves. Have him sit facing you (bumper or bird in mouth), back up a couple steps, and then heel. Keep him on a check cord and pull him to you, if necessary. Eliminates the "freedom" of a retrieve.

Then advance to short, short retrieves. Keep him on check cord. Throw bumper, fetch, pull him to you, have him sit in front of you and then heel (just like steps before). Once he sits and heels reliably, eliminate the sit step. He'll get the hang of it.

Do you have a heeling stick? If dog is flaring to one side you can step to that direction with the stick extended in your hand. Creates an obstacle that will stop the dogs progress around you. The trick is not to do it too soon so the dog can flare wide and get around. Do it right before he is in reach.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I use the heeling stick and I will also grab the collar as the dog comes past..I also CC to "here" and "heel"


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

that's all good advice and it all will work. Take your pick and be consistent.


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the help fellas. It is already working. He had a good idea of what he was supposed to do, just needed a little reminder....

shoot straight.


----------

